# Move to USA



## danbw1990 (May 2, 2012)

hi guys

i am a 21 year old, field sales representative currently living in northern ireland.

I want to move to USA but only if I have a job lined up before i come. I have a fully valid american passport through my mother.

could you please give me direction at which way i should move as i have no idea.

Ideally would like to move to California or Michigin but anywhere would be considered. 

How easy/likely would i be to get a job if I came and then looked?

look forward to hearing your advice - greatly appreciated

Daniel


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Where do you have a network such as family and friends?


----------



## danbw1990 (May 2, 2012)

hmmmmm thats the thing - nowhere saying as im stuck in a gay religion that if i left wiould lise all family and friends also


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

take a vacation and look around ...but with no expertise or a degree 
you would find it hard going


----------



## Xrac (Aug 24, 2011)

Daniel, 
If you are wanting to move to the US post a resume or CV on websites like monster.com or dice.com careerbuilder.com with an email address as a contact. For your address find an address in the city you want to live in, that way you show up there when companies do searches in that area. Of course job interviews will be difficult but inform them you are moving soon! or your whole situation. I moved across the US doing this. If the recruiter likes you there is no reason you couldn't get a job this way before moving here doing phone or Skype interviews.

Bonne chance.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Xrac said:


> Daniel,
> If you are wanting to move to the US post a resume or CV on websites like monster.com or dice.com careerbuilder.com with an email address as a contact. For your address find an address in the city you want to live in, that way you show up there when companies do searches in that area. Of course job interviews will be difficult but inform them you are moving soon! or your whole situation. I moved across the US doing this. If the recruiter likes you there is no reason you couldn't get a job this way before moving here doing phone or Skype interviews.
> 
> Bonne chance.


Perhaps the OP can use the network within the gay community if he comes here for holiday. Any subgroup in a society, for what ever reason, has a network, just like fraternal organizations, religious groups, ethnic groups - there is no reason not to exploit that.


----------



## ijsacks (May 28, 2009)

There is no shortage of jobs for field sales...they are mostly commission based but may provide a small salary so you don't starve while building a customer base. There are also jobs with AT&T, Verizon, etc in their retail stores. These are high pressure commission sales jobs and I think they go through employees like crazy because they are always advertising for help. You will only eek out a living but it gets you over here.
California is the most expensive state to live in. Other states, like Nevada, are much cheaper and salaries are no different. Nevada and Florida have no state income tax...that's a money saver, too.
Take a look at some of the job sites and don't be afraid to let an employer know that your Irish...there's something comforting about your accent.
If you like, I can do some research for you.
Tah,


----------



## ijsacks (May 28, 2009)

Dear Irish,
visit this website: Adweek.com...click on jobs...type in keyword 'advertising' and location 'Las Vegas, NV'. Up will pop dozens of jobs at Cox Communications for inside and outside sales jobs at all levels with qualifications, experience requirements, etc. Everything you want to know about a job with a specific company. And Cox is a good employer. Also, search other cities, like Atlanta or Miami...anywhere you're interested in living. I lived in Las Vegas prior to retiring and its a great place for young people...cheap to live, lots to do and plenty of open minded people.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ijsacks said:


> Dear Irish,
> visit this website: Adweek.com...click on jobs...type in keyword 'advertising' and location 'Las Vegas, NV'. Up will pop dozens of jobs at Cox Communications for inside and outside sales jobs at all levels with qualifications, experience requirements, etc. Everything you want to know about a job with a specific company. And Cox is a good employer. Also, search other cities, like Atlanta or Miami...anywhere you're interested in living. I lived in Las Vegas prior to retiring and its a great place for young people...cheap to live, lots to do and plenty of open minded people.


You do know that type of work is not available to immigrants ... there are no visas issued for that type of work


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> You do know that type of work is not available to immigrants ... there are no visas issued for that type of work


Post 1 - OP is US citizen.


----------



## ijsacks (May 28, 2009)

My suggestion to Daniel is that he be proactive and aggressively pursue his dream. If an employer wants him they will fill out the forms for a work permit so they can hire him.
There are millions of people from all over the world who come here to live and work, so why can't Daniel? Everyone else who subscribes to this site has done it!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ijsacks said:


> My suggestion to Daniel is that he be proactive and aggressively pursue his dream. If an employer wants him they will fill out the forms for a work permit so they can hire him.
> There are millions of people from all over the world who come here to live and work, so why can't Daniel? Everyone else who subscribes to this site has done it!


Would you guys start reading before you type? OP has a US passport just he never lived in the US.
BTW - there is no "work permit". An employer has to jump through hoops to sponsor a visa. Read up on it on travel.state.gov or uscis.gov.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I've noticed before that lot's of Americans don't have a clue about the visa requirements. They see all these illegal people, and they assume that it must not be that hard to come and work in the US...


----------

